# Youtube TV and Firefox



## glowery (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, I recently took the plunge and installed freeBSD with plasma desktop and have managed to work through a few problems, most notably with sound & video drivers. I have tried getting Youtube TV working on Firefox but get the 'Invalid File Format' message. Is this an issue with Google's proprietary codec? I have searched the internet high and low but am not finding a single reference to this problem. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 4, 2020)

glowery said:


> Hello, I recently took the plunge and installed freeBSD with plasma desktop and have managed to work through a few problems, most notably with sound & video drivers. I have tried getting Youtube TV working on Firefox but get the 'Invalid File Format' message. Is this an issue with *Google's proprietary codec*? I have searched the internet high and low but am not finding a single reference to this problem. Any information would be appreciated.


I think VP9 is free and open source? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP9


----------

